# Cardio and fitness section



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*cardio and fitness section*​
yes 5189.47%no610.53%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you think we should introduce a cardio and fitness section ?

Place to put questions / idea's / personal acheivements in ?

I think it would be a good addition and also possibly bring in new members so please stick a vote in Yes or No.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

But it's a bodybuilding/strongman/ppwerlifting forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> But it's a bodybuilding/strongman/ppwerlifting forum


Yeah but cardio is a part of BB'ing as you well know.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yeah but cardio is a part of BB'ing as you well know.


Yeah... But only a small part and only of you're cutting.

If I wanted to talk about fitness there's plenty of forums for that. It's nice that this forum stands out from the crowd and is full of knowledgable people for bb/sm/pl - thats the attraction. it has no need to be the same as the rest IMO.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cant hurt to have extra sections might help attract more members also. Surprised we didnt have one already.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think its a good idea, fitness is important part of training, be nice for times like now when im working on core strength fittness muscle endurance and fighting fitness to have like minded people to share ideas and experience, probs fit well


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

YES! great idea 

especially since quite a few threads float about people wanting to join armed forces (myself included) and what not better than a forum where they can get advice on training for that aswell as weight training, diet etc  makes uk-m best all round forum imo


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yes - 100%

I do high intensity cardio and have done for a long time, nowadays i have upped the amount i do as i'm training to join the armed forces.

I think having a section for cardio is good as it will give people an idea of different routines/circuits to improve their performance or even just change to when they get bored.

This forum is mainly a PL, SM, BB forum but whats to say we shouldn't have a cardio/fitness section.... i mean we have a general convo section and a psychology section.

Also i didnt used to post up much about cardio as not many on here even bother with it, but if there is a section for it then you only click it and read if you want to.

By adding a Fitness/cardio section this forum wont become like all the others, it will just have one more section with info being added.... it would be wrong not to i think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... But only a small part and only of you're cutting.
> 
> If I wanted to talk about fitness there's plenty of forums for that. It's nice that this forum stands out from the crowd and is full of knowledgable people for bb/sm/pl - thats the attraction. it has no need to be the same as the rest IMO.


Yeah your right it is a BB forum but we have a Powder room, an Adult lounge and a Male animal.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yeah your right it is a BB forum but we have a Powder room, an Adult lounge and a Male animal.


Yeah I know which I don't understand at all lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Yes - 100%
> 
> I do high intensity cardio and have done for a long time, nowadays i have upped the amount i do as i'm training to join the armed forces.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but what armed force u going for pal out of curiosity?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Off topic, but what armed force u going for pal out of curiosity?


Pm'd so we don't hijack this


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't see what harm it could do tbh, provided there's no p!ss taking like :

"How can I go from 10k to 15k"

"Tbol and test"

"Are they new running shoes ?"


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Can't see what harm it could do tbh, provided there's no p!ss taking like :
> 
> "How can I go from 10k to 15k"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though i could just about complete a 3miler on Tbol, the shin pumps f*cked my life up and that was with taurine too!!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> Can't see what harm it could do tbh, provided there's no p!ss taking like :
> 
> "How can I go from 10k to 15k"
> 
> ...


should see me running about in my tenner aldi running trainers !

or the chaviest pair of airmax i got given haha xD oh the shame


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont get me wrong l am not talking we all don the spandex, join the local step class and turn into skinny tw*ts BUT l do feel that tips on fitness and cardio to help reduce BF

( a BB'ing term if l am not mistaken ) could be usefull.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm all for it tbh, I love cycling, and when the weather isn't monsoon season I often get out on my bike for a 15 mile trip


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> should see me running about in my tenner aldi running trainers !
> 
> or the chaviest pair of airmax i got given haha xD oh the shame


When I see someone running in AirMax I expect to see the cops close behind


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont think i've paid over 30 quid for trainers for the last 20 years lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> When I see someone running in AirMax I expect to see the cops close behind


Oh the shame  worst bit is they're actually really comfy for running xD


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> When I see someone running in AirMax I expect to see the cops close behind





OldManRiver said:


> I dont think i've paid over 30 quid for trainers for the last 20 years lol


 fftopic:

:nono:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> fftopic:
> 
> :nono:


Ok to answer your question then lol, yes it would be a good addition to the forum as cardio gets overlooked too easily. Too may people get muscled up but can't run the length of themselves


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Great idea surely only new members can be a good thing.

Nothing better than a run in the rain to clear your head.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes definitely a good addition. I love high intensity training, running, cycling... Everything! If its good for you and gets you out of the house for an hour or so (away from the nagging mrs) I'm all in favour!


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... But only a small part and only of you're cutting.
> 
> If I wanted to talk about fitness there's plenty of forums for that. It's nice that this forum stands out from the crowd and is full of knowledgable people for bb/sm/pl - thats the attraction. it has no need to be the same as the rest IMO.


But surely cardio is a necessary addition of bodybuilding. Without it how would ppl get ready for comps and get super shredded. Think of Kai Greene on a step mill, it's cool for bbuilders to do cardio!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes definitely a good idea! Bbers do cardio to cut, strongmen do sprints, sled pull and prowler pushes for conditioning. I don't think it will bring in cardio only members such as runners or cyclists but lots of members do both sides of training!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a great idea, yes please.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Cardio is my middle name. :tongue:


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Would be nice for when I decide to start doing cardio


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Make it happen Milky!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cutandjacked said:


> But surely cardio is a necessary addition of bodybuilding. Without it how would ppl get ready for comps and get super shredded. Think of Kai Greene on a step mill, it's cool for bbuilders to do cardio!!


It's possible to prep without cardio 

The real issue here... I currently do two cardio sessions a day. It's the Bain of my life... I don't want to read about it too!! Lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I do 5 mins on the bike before i train to warm up,would be nice to have a place to share this experience.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if we have a cardio section does that mean we have to do it or can we just read about it aswell as bodybuilding that most of us dont do either hahaha..

Good idea @Milky get it put to the board !!!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems to be a clear stance on this


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

asked for it at the start of the! year


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Milky

Any news on this fella? I'm sure many UKMers are back on the fitness hype ready for a New Year cut could be useful for motivation etc. just been out for a run having lost my passion when I focussed on the weights but feck me is carrying this extra weight hard work!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ballin said:


> @Milky
> 
> Any news on this fella? I'm sure many UKMers are back on the fitness hype ready for a New Year cut could be useful for motivation etc. just been out for a run having lost my passion when I focussed on the weights but feck me is carrying this extra weight hard work!


No mate and thanks for reminding me.

@Lorian has had a busy christmas so hopefully now its something he can look into.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> No mate and thanks for reminding me.
> 
> @Lorian has had a busy christmas so hopefully now its something he can look into.


Cheers think it would be good to get people up and going- was doing quite a few races a year or so ago so would be interested to see if anyones takes part in these sorts of events.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed it happens 

I know it's a body building board but as already mentioned cardio is part of BB and realistically should be part of everyone's life even if its just for general health.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fingers crossed it happens
> 
> I know it's a body building board but as already mentioned cardio is part of BB and realistically should be part of everyone's life even if its just for general health.


I agree mate.

@Katy could you possibly look into this please it seems to have some interest.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I agree mate.
> 
> @Katy could you possibly look into this please it seems to have some interest.


I've always wanted a cardio section but didn't get member support. If there's support though now i will certainly raise it with lorian again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> I've always wanted a cardio section but didn't get member support. If there's support though now i will certainly raise it with lorian again.


There seems to be judging by this thread, thank you.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Please sort this


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm on it peeps...will add it shortly


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here ya go:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/cardio-fitness/


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Martial arts section soon ?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah but cardio is a part of BB'ing as you well know.


x2


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Martial arts section soon ?


If you're interested in MMA, we have the UK-MMA forum (http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/).


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> If you're interested in MMA, we have the UK-MMA forum (http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/).


Spot on Katy will sign up to that tomorrow


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Spot on Katy will sign up to that tomorrow


Please do...it'll take time to grow and get busier but we all have to start somewhere


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

A lot of people don't understand how to do cardio and weight train together, good idea :thumb:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Please do...it'll take time to grow and get busier but we all have to start somewhere


just thinking of a username then il be on there  .. had a browse around looks pretty good does lorain own/admin it ? as it's the same sort of style layout as Uk-m


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> just thinking of a username then il be on there  .. had a browse around looks pretty good does lorain own/admin it ? as it's the same sort of style layout as Uk-m


He owns part of it but not all  He did the forum skin and run and maintain it


----------

